# 1990 nissan sentra 2dr



## king_cobra08 (May 6, 2015)

Old school


----------



## king_cobra08 (May 6, 2015)

90 nissan sentra


----------



## king_cobra08 (May 6, 2015)

Need to upgrade motor but I don't know what will fit


----------

